# BMX Hinterrad durch 12x135mm Steckachse ersetzen??



## LeonII (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Könntet ihr mir bei meinem Hinterrad Problem helfen? Ich habe das original Rad aus einem specialized P3 raus gemacht. Aus diesem original Laufrad schauen Gewinde raus (M10). Das müsste also eine BMX Nabe sein? Ich möchte nun aber meine alten mavic deetraks mit 12mm Steckachse rein machen, also in den Rahmen mit 10mm ausfallenden. Gibt es also eine Achse die 12mm in der Mitte und außen M10 Gewinde hat?

MfG Hendrik


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2012)

Alles ohne Gewähr:

Welche Einbraubreite hat denn die originale Nabe des P3? Falls die BMX Maß hat (110mm, kannst du auch am Hinterbau des Rahmens messen), kannst du die Mavic Variante grundsätzlich vergessen. 

Hat die Nabe, bzw. der Hinterbau des P3 135mm Einbaubreite, wäre die erste Hürde genommen. Falls dem so ist, kann man evtl. genauer helfen, auch wenn ich denke, dass das in dem Falle vielleicht im entsprechenden MTB Forum hier erfolgreicher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und danke für deine Hilfe. Das Hinterrad müsste 135mm haben. Heute werde ich mal mein altes HR ausbauen und mal schauen ob es von der Breite her rein passt. Der Vorbesitzer wollte mir die Sachen die zum Umbau benötigt werden besorgen, ich muss mich also noch gedulden. Außerdem ist beim Vorgänger P2 und vielleicht bei meinem folgendes:

Hi, wenn das Rad aus nem specialized pbike kommt, hat dann das hr offset? ich hatte auch mal nen pbike was offset hatte (war aber 2005)

Das hat mich jemand gefragt. Heute muss ich mal aus dem Knick kommen, um mal Licht ins dunkle zu bringen...

MfG Hendrik


----------

